# Hierodula patellifera



## Fisherman_Brazil (Jul 30, 2007)

Hierodula patellifera

Characterized by the "purple heart" marking on the front of prothorax.












Female











and the Male

Enjoy!


----------



## Christian (Jul 30, 2007)

_Hierodula patelli*fera*_... :lol:


----------



## Asa (Jul 30, 2007)

Missed the 'fera'. Not the end of the world.


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Jul 30, 2007)

Sorry for the mistyping (typo) as

My Taiwanese is A

My Manderin is B

my English is C

My Japanese is D

and My Latin is F

plusd My notebook is stupid enough that my son broke few of the keys


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 30, 2007)

Fisherman_Brazil, got me beat, I know english, some sign language, and occasionaly ( making a face) smiling or dirty looks! :lol: Both are universal! :lol:


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 30, 2007)

Nice one Luke! I didn't know they have purple heart the last time i kept them, nice spot!


----------

